# Real Estate Job offers...!



## catz_marr (May 5, 2013)

*Real estate job offer!*

Hi all im new here, so far finding reading other threads very helpful so hoping that i can get some good feedback on this!

My partner and I are looking to relocate to Dubai and spend a couple of years working in Real estate. 2 weeks ago we both had interviews with a large Real Estate company in Dubai (they were looking to recruit 15 new memebers of staff), we were told they wanted to move things quickly and so would find out if we had been successful the following day. The following day i got a call from the recruitment agent - i had immediately been successful but my partner not so, huge surprise as he has much more experiance in the industry but obviously didnt come accross well in his interview. The recruitment agent said to leave with her as she thought they might reconsider - which they did, but then for 2 weeks messed us around not returning calls/texts/emails, when the Recruitment agent finally came back to me she said they had decided against re interviewing my partner and the packaged offered to me was completely different and less lucrative as it originaly advertised.

So having lost confidence massively in this company after being messed around so much we have both decided to look elsewhere as the posibilities and oppertunities are a-plently.

i know its a cut-throat business but manners and morals suggest that you do not behave the way this company have done - if this is how they treat us presumably this is how they would treat clients and so neither of us are happy with that. Given that we would be leaving our current jobs, homes, pets, families, friends etc we need to know that the company we are going to work for would be as loyal to us as us to them.

What experiances have you had with Real estate agents in Dubai? Are there any that we should avoid / try and get into? Obviously i dont want to name and shame but it will hopefully be very interesting to see wat opinions i get back!!

Many thanks in advance

Catherine


----------



## catz_marr (May 5, 2013)

Hi all im new here, so far finding reading other threads very helpful so hoping that i can get some good feedback on this!

My partner and I are looking to relocate to Dubai and spend a couple of years working in Real estate. 2 weeks ago we both had interviews with a large Real Estate company in Dubai (they were looking to recruit 15 new memebers of staff), we were told they wanted to move things quickly and so would find out if we had been successful the following day. The following day i got a call from the recruitment agent - i had immediately been successful but my partner not so, huge surprise as he has much more experiance in the industry but obviously didnt come accross well in his interview. The recruitment agent said to leave with her as she thought they might reconsider - which they did, but then for 2 weeks messed us around not returning calls/texts/emails, when the Recruitment agent finally came back to me she said they had decided against re interviewing my partner and the packaged offered to me was completely different and less lucrative as it originaly advertised.

So having lost confidence massively in this company after being messed around so much we have both decided to look elsewhere as the posibilities and oppertunities are a-plently.

i know its a cut-throat business but manners and morals suggest that you do not behave the way this company have done - if this is how they treat us presumably this is how they would treat clients and so neither of us are happy with that. Given that we would be leaving our current jobs, homes, pets, families, friends etc we need to know that the company we are going to work for would be as loyal to us as us to them.

What experiances have you had with Real estate agents in Dubai? Are there any that we should avoid / try and get into? Obviously i dont want to name and shame but it will hopefully be very interesting to see wat opinions i get back!!

Many thanks in advance

Catherine


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to Dubai real estate!

Good ethical estate agents are thin on the ground here. There are even fewer decent companies. If you search on here you will find endless tales of woe and some experiences of some that have worked in the industry.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> Welcome to Dubai real estate!
> 
> Good ethical estate agents are thin on the ground here. There are even fewer decent companies. If you search on here you will find endless tales of woe and some experiences of some that have worked in the industry.


Its a shame really, looks like all estate agents here have a bad reputation, however there are some of us out here that are genuine.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> Its a shame really, looks like all estate agents here have a bad reputation, however there are some of us out here that are genuine.


Are there any that are genuinely good though? 

I do know a very good one, but she is in a very large minority.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

m1key said:


> Are there any that are genuinely good though?
> 
> I do know a very good one, but she is in a very large minority.


I know what you mean, I have UK experience and have been in property for a long time but out here, your right there are so many bad ones and the good ones are a minority. I have always delivered great service, I am happy to hear that there are so many bad ones just makes my job a lot easier when a buyer deals with a professional agent.

Keep in touch buddy 

Zee


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Zee - are you an agent here? We will be moving after our contract is up and trying to find a good agent well in advance as my previous experience ... well - it was very special.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

w_man said:


> Zee - are you an agent here? We will be moving after our contract is up and trying to find a good agent well in advance as my previous experience ... well - it was very special.



If you need any advice please inbox me 

hope you have a great day

Zee


----------

